# Garden tractor



## SLVRTRC (Apr 15, 2010)

Im thinking im going to pick this up this weekend... let me know what you all think..

from what i know its a 1970 Simplicity 738 Broadmoor 8hp 36" cutting deck, 32" snowblower.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 15, 2010)

My neighbors had that exact same mower when we were growing up...We had a Dynamark...They had a Simplicity. The Simplicity had a much faster transport gear so I never raced them!

Looking at it the tractor appears in great shape. I would worry about those foot rests however. A youngun could slip their feet off of those and get the back tires run up over their legs. But then again...I'm a worry wart.


----------



## North by Northwest (May 9, 2010)

Looks to be in rather good shape for the Yr. What is the owner asking . Where abouts in the UP of Michigan are you Dude , close to Pickford ?


----------



## SLVRTRC (May 9, 2010)

Broken said:


> Looks to be in rather good shape for the Yr. What is the owner asking . Where abouts in the UP of Michigan are you Dude , close to Pickford ?





Im on the west side probably 200 some miles form Pickford... it was down in Two Rivers WI... i picked it up for $300...


----------



## Wildman1024 (May 10, 2010)

Thats a really sweet tractor. It's amazing how much better built they were back then. All the new garden tractors like that are junk. It's also funny how 8hp could do all that easily and now it takes atleast 20hp to do the same thing


----------



## North by Northwest (May 10, 2010)

SLVRTRC said:


> Im on the west side probably 200 some miles form Pickford... it was down in Two Rivers WI... i picked it up for $300...



Sweet deal for You ! I use to Race Snowmobiles in Ironwood Michigan back in the Seventy's , right on the Wisconsin Border . Enjoy your Tractor with all the attachments you made a sound investment .


----------



## ents (May 10, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> Thats a really sweet tractor. It's amazing how much better built they were back then. All the new garden tractors like that are junk. It's also funny how 8hp could do all that easily and now it takes atleast 20hp to do the same thing



Old iron is the best. I've got a late 70's Troy 8 h.p. rototiller. Won't give it up for anything. 

Simplicity used to be a great brand. Enjoy.

Later,


----------



## SLVRTRC (May 10, 2010)

hey thanx... so far its been a pretty good machine cuts real nice and doesnt seem to be lacking any power i would like to find or make a few more attachments... and it is kinda crazy how 8hp can run a cutting deck, snow thrower, a snow/dozer blade they even made a tiller for this model... i would love to have one lol.. but the 10hp model the even had a 4' sickle bar.. its kinda crazy cause my budy has a 7hp push lawnmower and no its not self-propelled and it doesnt bog... we tested it we could run with it through long grass and keep cutting


----------



## olyman (May 17, 2010)

SLVRTRC said:


> hey thanx... so far its been a pretty good machine cuts real nice and doesnt seem to be lacking any power i would like to find or make a few more attachments... and it is kinda crazy how 8hp can run a cutting deck, snow thrower, a snow/dozer blade they even made a tiller for this model... i would love to have one lol.. but the 10hp model the even had a 4' sickle bar.. its kinda crazy cause my budy has a 7hp push lawnmower and no its not self-propelled and it doesnt bog... we tested it we could run with it through long grass and keep cutting



the simplicity and allis were the same thing--just watch on ebay,and you will find the tiller from time to time--one model or so of ih had a roto that fit also----


----------



## mimilkman1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> It's also funny how 8hp could do all that easily and now it takes atleast 20hp to do the same thing



I have been thinking the same thing. My dad just bought a Cub Cadet 26 HP gasser with a 54" deck and I got thinking. My buddy has a John Deere CUT w/a 25 horse diesel, fel, 60" deck and runs power steering, pto, and a hydrostat with power to spare. It makes no sense to me how these small engine companies figure horsepower these days. Heck most of the 2 cyllinder JDs were ranked in the 20-30 hp range and could rip a lawnmower apart.


----------



## SLVRTRC (Jun 17, 2010)

its all about torque and gearing


----------

